# Astrology Corner: What's your sign?



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't know about you girls, but I love astrology! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(ok, I don't really know what this emoticon is supposed to mean, but it's kinda cute and cheery)

I'm a Sagittarius, with Virgo ascending and moon in Libra. If you know a bit os astrology, you could tell why I'm so CURIOUS to know about other people's placements. 

*I'd love to know your signs, ascendants, moons, houses!*


Do you think your astrological settings could be influencing your make up taste/style as well?


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm Scorpio, just few days difference before Sagitarius..

They said Scorpio is the most dangerous one.. I agree but I love being one..


----------



## Patricia (Aug 19, 2008)

i'm virgo ascending sagittarius


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm an Aries with my moon in Libra.


----------



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_i'm virgo ascending sagittarius_

 
I think the Virgo-Sagittarius combo is much better than the opposite. 

My Virgo ascendant kinda drives me crazy sometimes


----------



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_I'm Scorpio, just few days difference before Sagitarius..

They said Scorpio is the most dangerous one.. I agree but I love being one.._

 
They aren't dangerous, IMO. They're intense, therefore misunderstood.


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 19, 2008)

Libra with Scorpio ascending and moon in Leo.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm an Aquarius...thats all I know lol


----------



## N2Cherries03 (Aug 19, 2008)

i also love astrology!! im a Virgo, ascending Leo and moon in Capricorn


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm a Scorpio


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm a Libra through and through!! Which is probably why I can never decide what colour make-up I want to wear each day!

I don't know about the ascendants, moons, and houses.... what are these?? (hides in the corner feeling silly for asking)


----------



## nunu (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm a Gemini!


----------



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_I'm a Libra through and through!! Which is probably why I can never decide what colour make-up I want to wear each day!

I don't know about the ascendants, moons, and houses.... what are these?? (hides in the corner feeling silly for asking)_

 
Everyone has a Birth Chart, which contains all astrological data (how the sky was placed) in the precise moment you were born. The solar sign itself tells a lot about someone, but the chart has details and trends in all life's aspects.

I don't know if they still do, but astro.com had a free chart section to calculate the ascendant + chart drawing.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm Aquarius (first decanate), moon in Aries, Taurus ascendant.

I'm not sure which astrology books you have read, but I really like "Parker's Astrology" and "The Only Astrology Book You'll Ever Need" by Woolfolk


----------



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I'm Aquarius (first decanate), moon in Aries, Taurus ascendant.

I'm not sure which astrology books you have read, but I really like "Parker's Astrology" and "The Only Astrology Book You'll Ever Need" by Woolfolk_

 
I've only read one book, I think it was called Manual of Astrology, it's a very old book, the sheets were falling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, it belongs to one of my best friends, she's an astrologist and said that was the first book she read. I believe the authors are french, 'cos they use most of the french Kings and Queens to set as examples for charts. Anyway, I used to ask my mom to buy me astrology magazines since I was 9.


----------



## WhippedCrm (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_My Virgo ascendant kinda drives me crazy sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
im aquarius with virgo ascendant & pisces moon..why does having virgo asc drive you crazy? im curious bc since we both have it, how it effects you??
I LOve astrology too!! actually am slightly obsessed...


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 19, 2008)

Im a 100% Sagittarius it kinda scary how it describes me to the t. Im not sure the other moon stuff. But i know im a horse from chines astrology which is me even more than my sag. sign. I do belive astrology has a influence on ur make up/style to a point they say sag like to be center of attention so i belive were always trying to be made up all the time ( my friends always say im always glamed up). My best friend is a libra and can never decide what colors 2 put until i pick them out ha. My other friend is a scorpio and she can care less if people like her make up she feels she dont have 2 impress anybody.


----------



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *WhippedCrm* 

 
_im aquarius with virgo ascendant & pisces moon..why does having virgo asc drive you crazy? im curious bc since we both have it, how it effects you??
I LOve astrology too!! actually am slightly obsessed..._

 
Sagittarius is a freedom lover sign and it's all about long-therm, idealistic and philosophical aims. And we tend to think the road is far more interesting than the destination itself. 

So, when I find 'socialself' going Virgo... it kinda annoying, but I can't help it. When I'm working, I kinda turn into a Virgo.... obssessed with organization, everything must be in place, etc. And it's like I have a magnifying glass on everything, which is the opposite of the far sighting sagittarius.  So, yes, it drives me crazy, but my employers seem to love that. LOL


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm a Pisces with Scorpio ascendant and a Taurus moon...I have no idea what that means.


----------



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Im a 100% Sagittarius it kinda scary how it describes me to the t. Im not sure the other moon stuff. But i know im a horse from chines astrology which is me even more than my sag. sign. I do belive astrology has a influence on ur make up/style to a point they say sag like to be center of attention so i belive were always trying to be made up all the time ( my friends always say im always glamed up). My best friend is a libra and can never decide what colors 2 put until i pick them out ha. My other friend is a scorpio and she can care less if people like her make up she feels she dont have 2 impress anybody man i could go on 4ever with the diff. sign but u get me._

 
I kinda disagree with you here... First of all, the chinese equivalent of Sagittarius is the monkey, from where I've learnt. 
The fire signs like attention, yes, but the center of attention if def LEO. The sagittarians love freedom and they love when people praise their intelligence, but this is different than willing to be under the spotlight. 
The Libras can't decide because they actually seek for approval. If you tell them one of it is considered the best, they'll go for it. 
As for the Scorpios, I agree. They care a lot or just don't care at all.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Aug 19, 2008)

im virgo born 11:35 the day before libra sometimes i dont know what i am bc of the date but i consider myself virgo for ovious reasons (way too organized yet messy) i dont know moons and all that but i would like to


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm an aquarius, and my moon is cancer I think. Don't remember the rest


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 19, 2008)

um, i have no clue what the other stuff is, but i'm a libra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my birthday is sept. 28th if someone wants to help me out with the other...things


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm a Libra too, but don't know about any of the other things


----------



## choozen1ne (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## pat (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm a true Aries... other than that, I don't know what else.

Personality traits are on point. hahaha...


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 19, 2008)

HOLLA to my fellow Libras! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I'm definitely a very stubborn Libra. I've read Libra descriptions before and I feel that fit me to a T. I know quite a few Libras and although there are times that I think they are being bullheaded, I just take a look in the mirror because I know I'm capable of the same thing. My mom is a Virgo and she is always telling me I'm 100% Libra that there's no other sign I can fit in, lol.
I love reading horoscopes though, a lot of the times I find them accurate, not always for each day, but if I'll read my horoscope one day and nothing happens, usually a week or two down the road, it will come into play.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2008)

Taurus.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

im capricorn.. not sure what that means lol


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_um, i have no clue what the other stuff is, but i'm a libra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my birthday is sept. 28th if someone wants to help me out with the other...things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your moon sign and ascendant will be more specific than a general Libra description. The moon sign is the part of you that "you" see. In order to find the moon sign, you need to find a moon table since every year is it different. Also, the moon moves much quicker than the sun through the astrology signs (it only spends about 2-3 days in each sign instead of the sun spending almost a month in each sign.

Your ascendant is the sign that reflects your outward demeanor, also how the outside world looks at you. To find your ascendant you will need to know the exact hour and location of your birth (longitude/latitude). Again there are tables to help you find your rising sign (another name for ascendant).

The two books I mentioned in my previous post have great tables in the back of them. You should also be able to find tables online fairly easily as well. I believe they are called "ephemeris"? (if this is wrong, please feel free to correct :-D). 

There are a number of other ways to go further into your birth chart through astrology (decantes and/or cusps, the placement of planets during your birth, etc.), all usually involve using detailed tables and measurements. Then personally analyzing the relationships of these placements and signs. Hope that helps without being too confusing


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm a virgo w/ a raising sign of Capricorn. I dont know what that means, but if someone can explain to me Id be like thankful!!

and for anyone who doesnt know where to find their rising sign I found out from MSN.com in Horoscopes.


----------



## nenebird (Aug 19, 2008)

Taurus on the Gemini Cusp, Scorpio ascendant and Moon in Capricorn.


----------



## laperle (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_The two books I mentioned in my previous post have great tables in the back of them. You should also be able to find tables online fairly easily as well. I believe they are called "ephemeris"? (if this is wrong, please feel free to correct :-D). 

There are a number of other ways to go further into your birth chart through astrology (decantes and/or cusps, the placement of planets during your birth, etc.), all usually involve using detailed tables and measurements. Then personally analyzing the relationships of these placements and signs. Hope that helps without being too confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed! 
For those who want to check ascendant, moon, house positions, planets positions go for astro.com free charts. The ascendant and chart drawing calculates everything, you just have to fill with your birth data.

We can try to help with some stuff, but astrology is very subjective and we'r no pros here. It doesn't stop me sharing my opinions.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 20, 2008)

CAPRICORN baby!!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm pisces.  I can't figure out the rest.


----------



## Bernadette (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm a Socrpio with Taurus ascending and my moon in Virgo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My chart is pretty equally split between Scorpio, Virgo and Sagittarius.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 20, 2008)

Aries with Aries rising and moon in Gemini. Yeah, I never know when to shut up.


----------



## laperle (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I'm a Socrpio with Taurus ascending and my moon in Virgo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My chart is pretty equally split between Scorpio, Virgo and Sagittarius._

 
I think it tends to be a good thing thoughout life, because there's a certain balance of elements. Though, some people prefer to have their elements 'grouped' so they tend to have a more defined path. 

Both can be tricky, the spirit is to know ourselves and try to take the best from it and evolve as human beings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (these emoticons are so happy, i love them!)


----------



## laperle (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Aries with Aries rising and moon in Gemini. Yeah, I never know when to shut up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG! I can imagine that! Pretty explosive combo. It can be very good for argumentative leadership and not to take yourself too seriously afterall


----------



## richelleneB (Aug 20, 2008)

I am CAPRICORN; it says i am very stubborn which is true. I would love to know more about my astro sign, i should check it out heheheh...


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 20, 2008)

I am a krusty krab...CANCER!!! my pop pop says-there's no cure for cancers and i guess he's right because no matter how tough i try to be i am still an emotional softy.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 20, 2008)

I am a Taurus in every way-stubborn, loyal, always has throat problems, tends to be lazier. The only exception is patience-I have not a single patient bone in my body.


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I kinda disagree with you here... First of all, the chinese equivalent of Sagittarius is the monkey, from where I've learnt. 
The fire signs like attention, yes, but the center of attention if def LEO. The sagittarians love freedom and they love when people praise their intelligence, but this is different than willing to be under the spotlight. 
The Libras can't decide because they actually seek for approval. If you tell them one of it is considered the best, they'll go for it. 
As for the Scorpios, I agree. They care a lot or just don't care at all._

 
Well the chinese goes the year u were born so im def a horse. I guess im speaking for my personal life and my friends i mean all us sag. are not all alike hello we all have our own personal mind just going by what my family/friends and myself are like. All the one's in my life deff. like 2 be the center off attention( like 2 be made up/flashy, loudest 1 in the room ect.) then i know sag. that are extremly sporty and in there style as well (deff. not me) so i guess the sag. in my life which ar quiet a few r alot alike but were still different people i guess some of us like the spotlight more than others.But i agree about Leo they def like the spotlight more. Im no astrologer by no means just having fun reading books once in awhile u probaly no way more than me lol.


----------



## aimee (Aug 20, 2008)

aries ascendentant aquarius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i dont know about moons and houses lol


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 20, 2008)

I am Taurus, ascending is aquarius, house is taurus as well.. not sure what my moon is?


----------



## AvaEvaAva (Aug 20, 2008)

Pisces


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm Libra ascending Aries and my moon sign is Scorpio

My brother is triple Scorpio

Sun/Ascendant/Moon all Scorpio!! Is that unique? Is there anything I should know about him? I find it hard to communicate with him sometimes...any input would be appreciated!


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm an Aquarius...thats all I know my b-day is 2/3


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I'm Libra ascending Aries and my moon sign is Scorpio

My brother is triple Scorpio

Sun/Ascendant/Moon all Scorpio!! Is that unique? Is there anything I should know about him? I find it hard to communicate with him sometimes...any input would be appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow triple Scorpio well im not a astrologer but i have a few Scorpio's in my life including my best friend (well she's like family)and i know there extremly private so alot of people think they can't really talk 2 them they have 2 really trust u. There big time thinkers ( my bf doesn't sleep very much just cuz her mind is always thinking crazy ha. You can not do a Scorpio wrong if u do your done. They can be very intense, Alot of people think there really mean and alot of them are, they rather get u before u get them.There is so much more 2 this sign but were all different just going by the ones i know and by the little i've read. There is alot of good 2 this sign if they love they love with a passion ther loyal 2 the one's they love. There funny an they got ur back if no one else does they don't care what any one else thinks.They can be very shy an quiet if they don't really no u or aren't very comfy.Any ways i'll stop now lol.


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm a Scorpio on the cusp of Sagittarius, with Cancer moon and Scorpio ascendant. I'm definitely a fiery water. 

My boyfriend is Pisces sun, Pisces moon. That can be... special.


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_Your moon sign and ascendant will be more specific than a general Libra description. The moon sign is the part of you that "you" see. In order to find the moon sign, you need to find a moon table since every year is it different. Also, the moon moves much quicker than the sun through the astrology signs (it only spends about 2-3 days in each sign instead of the sun spending almost a month in each sign.

Your ascendant is the sign that reflects your outward demeanor, also how the outside world looks at you. To find your ascendant you will need to know the exact hour and location of your birth (longitude/latitude). Again there are tables to help you find your rising sign (another name for ascendant).

The two books I mentioned in my previous post have great tables in the back of them. You should also be able to find tables online fairly easily as well. I believe they are called "ephemeris"? (if this is wrong, please feel free to correct :-D). 

There are a number of other ways to go further into your birth chart through astrology (decantes and/or cusps, the placement of planets during your birth, etc.), all usually involve using detailed tables and measurements. Then personally analyzing the relationships of these placements and signs. Hope that helps without being too confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh my gosh, thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this was a great help, i'm going to try and see if i can google some stuff before i go ahead and by a book about it, but thatnks again!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 20, 2008)

Gemini!  Unfortunately, I don't remember my birth chart info.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_The Libras can't decide because they actually seek for approval. If you tell them one of it is considered the best, they'll go for it. _

 





 Haha, yep!!! I'm constantly asking "what do you think of these colours? Should I wear this or this?".

Aaaanyway.... I'm back and armed with my newfound knowledge:

I'm a Libra with Leo moon and Gemini ascendant!!! As to what that means, I'm off to research!


----------



## laperle (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_





 Haha, yep!!! I'm constantly asking "what do you think of these colours? Should I wear this or this?".

Aaaanyway.... I'm back and armed with my newfound knowledge:

I'm a Libra with Leo moon and Gemini ascendant!!! As to what that means, I'm off to research!_

 
I could write a long interpretation for this, but let me tell you one thing:

A Libra with a Gemini ascendant is very indecided about pretty much everything! lol 

Good luck discovering more about your chart. It's a self discovering journey, IMHO.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm a Taurus, the description is pretty accurate (stubborn, loyal, passionate, lazy ). There are many women in my family that are Taurians; my mother, my two aunties on her side, my maternal grandmother, my niece and two of my cousins (all on my mums side). We're all similar in disposition, it can be eerie. Makes for some interesting conversations.... in that, nothing ever gets resolved because we're too pig headed to back down.

Apparently my moon sign is Pisces;

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lunarium.co.uk* 
_
Sensitivity, changeability, rich imagination - these are the distinguishing features of Moon Pisceans. They are so perceptible to others' emotions that can be deeply moved by a situation in which someone else would never notice anything special. They try to avoid strict order or rigid rules and prefer to create around them a kind of "creative chaos", as if protesting against requirement to put things on their places.


   Rich imagination of Moon in Pisces helps its owners in creative endeavours, but their negative trait can be a lack of reliability and responsibility. They don't know themselves where and when they will swim away next time - but at list not to a place where they will be required to do something. If they meet an obstacle, Moon Pisceans will find a way around. They will never storm or forcefully demand anything. Quitely and softly moving from one situation to another they will be looking for a place with a cleaner emotional atmosphere.


  ...To release stress, Moon Pisceans might want to stay alone in some romantic surroundings and to day dream. They are able to meditate naturally, even if they have no idea what is meditation...


  ...They like fairy tales even more than their kids and can read them for hours. They will take an active part in development of creative abilities and imagination of their children. But one thing where they are not helpful is in teaching their children how to deal with the real world, how to be responsible and ordered. They have no idea about this themselves. (oh snap)_

 
 That seems pretty contradictory to the whole Taurus thing, but not untrue. I am a pretty emotional person


 My ascending sign is Gemini, which, again, isn't untrue. I find this amusing;


  Quote:

 
 Even those with quieter natures are apt to have a great deal of intellectual curiosity. You can absorb a variety of information on all manner of subjects, which you are quite happy to share with anyone willing to listen. You give the impression of mental alertness and understanding, my dear, *even though you may not be paying attention or actually know anything about the subject at hand*.  
 
Lol. I can spin me some shit, that's true.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm a Leo born in the year of the Dragon >_< Rawwwrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Nox (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm Scorpio (missed being a cusp baby by one day), Sagittarius ascendant, moon in Gemini.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello this is me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read somewhere that all Leo's are obsessed with their hair... (or mane..) and in my case, it's true


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 22, 2008)

yay! I love astrology too! I used to do it with my Mom (shes a Taurus through and through, just like me with Sagittarius!!) when I lived with her.  It was fun stuff for a down time hobby.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a Sagittarius through-and-through. 
Sun - Sagittarius
Ascendant - Scorpio
Moon - Pisces
Mercury, Venus, Jupiter, Saturn, Neptune, Uranus, Pluto - all in Sagittarius, almost all conjoined
Mars in Scorpio on the Ascendant

So, I'm a bit....fiery? Oh, and my fiancé is a Scorpio! We have some fun times. Let me tell you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what is really funny is that I've studied all this stuff about my "astrological" self and I still feel like I don't know me at all sometimes. What a conundrum, and Sag who can't seem to fully find themselves.


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 22, 2008)

i am an libra and my ascedant is also libra...
and it is true. always uncertain. 
but happy.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 22, 2008)

I am a born saggitarius... Nov. 29. 1988. I believe that's the fire sign. Not sure about ascending sign or whatnot but I would LOVE to study astrology and numerology a bunch more... if anyone has any info, please post it. Saggitiarius traits usually seem to be quite right about me... though I must be scending Gemini or something b/c I've never met anyone more indecisive than me LOL


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 1, 2008)

Yay! I found them now. I'm a Libra, ascendant is an Aries, and Moon is a Scorpio.


----------



## COBI (Sep 1, 2008)

I am a gemini, ascendant is capricorn and moon is leo.  I've never really looked beyond the "gemini" part until today, so I guess I will have to see if I can figure it out.  Any insight is appreciated. TIA!


Update: the "personal portrait" on astro.com explained what these mean to me, and I have to say, it is a pretty d-mn accurate representation of who I am.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm a virgo

I'm supposed to be neat and tidy..

I'm not. =P


----------



## kimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

i'm a cusp baby. gemini on cancer with moon in virgo. many of the things moon in virgo claims are pretty true to me, and yes, i can be very difficult sometimes because of the conflicting traits of my signs hah.


----------



## frances92307 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have the sun in Leo, moon in Leo, Ascendant in Scorpio.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 3, 2008)

I am an aries, and that is all I know. I have read many different profiles on my sign and I must say they are pretty dead on.


----------



## Sario (Sep 8, 2008)

Aquarius, moon in Cancer, Libra rising. It's a fun combination sometimes heheheh


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

I am a Virgo and from every description I am the typical virgo.  A perfectionist, loves animals, and loyal among other things.


----------



## laperle (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I am a born saggitarius... Nov. 29. 1988. I believe that's the fire sign. Not sure about ascending sign or whatnot but I would LOVE to study astrology and numerology a bunch more... if anyone has any info, please post it. Saggitiarius traits usually seem to be quite right about me... though I must be scending Gemini or something b/c I've never met anyone more indecisive than me LOL_

 

I'm a sag and 2 bff are too and we all have the indecision factor. Gemini is our opposite in the sky and there's always something about being yourself and your complete opposite. I'd have to talk to my especialist friend to clarify more, but indecision shows up in many sagittarians (especially women) I know, even my grandma!


----------



## seonmi (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok, this is mine: Sun in Sagittarius, Moon in Libra       •      Ascendant in Leo, Sun in the Fifth House       •      Moon in the  Second House       •      Sun in the Fifth House       •      Saturn in the Fifth House       •      Venus in the Sixth House

I would love to hear what you guys have to say about my sign 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read the thing on astro.com and kinda understand the stuff about Sagittarius, Libra, Leo but I don't know what the houses are


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm a Sagittarius


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

So am I, Tish!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2008)

November 30th....What's your day?.....So Kool!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I kinda disagree with you here... First of all, the chinese equivalent of Sagittarius is the monkey, from where I've learnt. 
The fire signs like attention, yes, but the center of attention if def LEO. The sagittarians love freedom and they love when people praise their intelligence, but this is different than willing to be under the spotlight. 
The Libras can't decide because they actually seek for approval. If you tell them one of it is considered the best, they'll go for it. 
As for the Scorpios, I agree. They care a lot or just don't care at all._

 
I agree...My first husband was a Leo and my current husband is a Leo and they MUST always be the center of attention...My brother is a Leo as well and coming through his pores is the "All about me Syndrome". Maybe it's just the male Leo's....


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Sep 15, 2008)

Gemini, Sagittarius rising, moon in Capricorn. I don't find any of them really describe me very well, especially Gemini because I'm probably one of the shyest people you could ever meet.


----------



## laperle (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_November 30th....What's your day?.....So Kool!!!_

 
December 3rd.

Yeah, Leos are the people with attention needs. We are the philosophers, long reach dreamers, travellers, exaggerated and optimist.


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm a Leo- my birthday is August 7.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Yeah, Leos are the people with attention needs._

 
Agreed!


----------



## laperle (Sep 16, 2008)

^ I LOVE Leos who admit that


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2008)

I love Leo's period...I have married two of them!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_^ I LOVE Leos who admit that_

 
It would be pretty silly of me not to admit I can be a little attention whore sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 17, 2008)

Aries


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 17, 2008)

I am a double Leo with Libra ascendant.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm a true Pisces


----------



## mona lisa (Sep 25, 2008)

Libra


----------



## flymestza (Sep 25, 2008)

Scorpio ascending Taurus moon in Aries.  Rat in Chinese Astrology.


----------



## laperle (Oct 7, 2008)

Just to remind people that sometimes it's cool to do a search before creating a thread.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm a cancer, with the moon in taurus and and virgo ascendant. I read through the personal potrait on astro.com, and while some of it matches some of it is way off base. I don't really believe in astrology but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sun in Pisces, Taurus Moon, Virgo Ascendant!


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 7, 2008)

Sun: Scorpio
Moon: Leo
Ascendant: Sagittarius
Planet: Pluto
Element: water
Sign: Rabbit

♥!


----------



## esmeralda89 (Oct 7, 2008)

i realy want to know how to find out all the moons houses ect. i went to astro.com and felt like i got hit in the head i dont understand can some one give me bascis and tips or a simple website, please :l


----------



## lablonde (Oct 7, 2008)

Aries

Sun in Aries
Moon in Pisces
Ascedant Sagittarius


----------



## lablonde (Oct 7, 2008)

Actually I don't believe in this but it is fun to read


----------



## laperle (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esmeralda89* 

 
_i realy want to know how to find out all the moons houses ect. i went to astro.com and felt like i got hit in the head i dont understand can some one give me bascis and tips or a simple website, please :l_

 
They have the astro click portraits and a bunch of other 'click' profiles, so you can click in a chart area and it pops a window explaining what a certain aspect could mean. It's far from ideal, but it's the best I've found in the web for free.


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sario said:


> Aquarius, moon in Cancer, Libra rising. It's a fun combination sometimes heheheh



 	 I don't remember u posting this ...but I am Scorpio.


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

Virgo, but I *PERSONALLY* don't buy into astrology at all. I think horoscopes are just coincidence.


----------



## TallullahLula (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm  capricorn sun /  cancer rising /  virgo moon


  	I've been interested in astrology for years and years. I find it so interesting.


----------



## Hilde (Dec 6, 2010)

Scorpio with scorpio ascendant.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a Capricorn. Birthday in 22 days


----------



## rockingmom (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a Pisces...not sure about the sun, moon, ect part


----------

